# 94 Sentra reliability?



## logout (Apr 6, 2007)

Howdy, everybody.

I'm a newbie here and can I start my first posting?  I am thinking about buying a used 94 Nissan Sentra. I have yet to test drive it but I think I need to know what parts usually go bad easily for 94 Sentra. What parts (Sentra specific) do I need to pay more attentions when I inspect the car? 

Thanks,


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nissans are great cars but they're not indestructable and this one is 13 years old. Check the same things you would check on any used car. Make sure everything works and it drives okay. Check for signs of abuse and signs that the car has been well cared for. 

Kick the tires and check the oil.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

First thing is to check for oil leaks.The front main seal of the engine (assumed you are looking at a GA16DE) is known for oil leaks.You would see oil everywhere around the driving belts area.

Next is to check the alternator.I heard some people had gone through 3 or 4 alternators.I have gone through one.Check if it stays charged.

Check if there is 5th gear pop-out if that's a manual.

Check for leaky truck...the backlights are known for leaking water.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, and the distributor is also prone to oil leaks which will eventually wipe out the distributor, so look for oil around it. If it has the factory CD unit, they're good for around 100k if it's played a lot.


----------



## logout (Apr 6, 2007)

It took a long time to have a look at the Sentra. I had a test drive last weekend.

The car was overall fine. The engine runs fine, the idling is stable. I could feel some vibrations after I put the gear in drive from park, but it went away while I was driving. 

There were some problems too. It's an old car and there were moderate(?) rust on body. The problem is that I can see lots of rust under the hood. 

The check engine light was on. Probably it's an emission issue but needs check. The brake and the battery light was blinking occasionally with a ticking sound from somewhere. Probably the alternator and the battery are in need of replacement work.

I could feel some regular vibration on the highway about 70 mph. Passenger side front tire needs to be replaced and I suspect the vibration is coming from this tire. (The owner had a flat tire a while ago from a puncture on the side and he just repaired it instead of having a replacement)

Overall the car seems to be fine but not very satisfactory. I am thinking about buying a car that can last 3 or 4 years but I am not quite sure about it... Probably I can do the repairs but I was not sure if I can deal with the rust. He offered to sell his car at $1175 and I made an offer for $1000. 

One interesting thing was that this 94 Sentra (98K miles) felt more solid than my current 99 Taurus (150K miles). The handling was way easier and the gear shift was smooth too. It would have been perfect if this Sentra was 96 or later. 

By the way, thank you guys so much for the great replies.


----------



## Suweshi (Apr 28, 2007)

Just a matter to fallow this conversation,
is Sentra '94 a chain timing belt or rubber one?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

My 93 has a timing chain (i.e. a metal chain, not a rubber belt). I imagine the 94 does as well.


----------



## Suweshi (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

engines are reliable, interior parts and exterior trim pieces will fail. suspension bushings are prob shot and need replaced. other then the new/used car tuneup when you first get it so you know where you stand on maintence it will leak oil and make clunking noises. it's old. but it shouldn't leave you stranded.


----------

